# What ammo do you carry?



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

What do you carry on the daily?

I usually shoot the $15 a box CCI in 9mm but keep a magazine for carrying with the federal expanding defense ammo.

Do y’all just carry what you shoot steele with or do you carry something different?

If so, which brand do you like?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

blazer brass 9mm fmj. its what I shoot, so I know what to expect.

come into my home, you'll get that "coming apart" feeling... 400 gr of pure Love


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

In the 9mm it's just regular FMJ rounds.

In the .32 which gets carried daily it's a bit hotter defense round being a Hornady 32 ACP 60 grain XTP jacketed hollow point. Rated at 1,000 fps. I shot one box thru the 32 to make sure it runs and then the other box is for in the gun.

Oh I forgot, come in my house and you'll be looking down the barrel of a 12 gauge full of double ought buckshot followed by several other smaller bore guns if 12 pump runs out. 00 buckshot sends 8 of about 9mm lead balls down the pipe at once. 6x8 equal oh shit.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I have some 9mm Black Talons that I have had since the 1980's or so I think. Those are in my EDC. Practice withh FMJ. .45 ACP has Federal JHP. not sure of the grains.

If you can find the Winchester Ranger T-Series rounds, They are very similar to the old Black Talons.

Probably even better than the BT


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

R.I.P I don't really have these they just look cool .Always wanted to find some of the bullets and see at what speed they start coming apart.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I think mine has a parachute in them.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

What does the plastic do?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> View attachment 1094749
> 
> 
> 
> I think mine has a parachute in them.


Damn Werewolf and Vampire bullets! Silver for the Werewolf and the rubber plug holds the Garlic in for the Vamp's. LOL


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> What does the plastic do?


Suppose to fill the air void of the hollow point for accuracy and act as a wedge to make the bullet open up.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Remington Ultimate Defense 230 Gr. BJHP in the .45

Glaser Safety Slugs in the 9MM for home


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

9mm is Speer Gold Dots. .40 is LE HST.

Don't shoot FMJ rounds as self defense.


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

From the armory. Comes in other calibers, too. Price has gone up since the last time I bought a box!

Glaser Safety Slug Overview

The Glaser Safety Slug® was designed in 1974 in response to the possibility of having to use a handgun on an airplane by the Sky Marshals. The concerns at that time were over penetration on soft tissue and ricochets on hard surfaces and possible excess penetration. In 2002, we purchased the company, because we knew that Safety Slug would be a perfect compliment to the COR®BON family of products and a great home defense round. With a bit of engineering enhancement, today, Glaser® offers this excellent performing self defense round for civilian use. It’s the perfect round for apartment complexes, and close quarter security areas such as; courthouses, hospitals, amusement parks.

Bullet Anatomy

Glaser Safety Slug® is designed as a pre-fragmented projectile using a traditional copper jacket. Instead of a solid lead core like conventional hollowpoint ammunition, it has a compressed core of lead shot. It’s capped with a polymer ball that ensures flawless feeding and rapid follow up shots.

Glaser Blue is filled with a compressed load of #12 lead shot. Glaser Blue is perfect for warm weather climates when light clothing is the norm.

Caliber: 9mm Luger +P
Bullet Wt.: 80gr Glaser Safety Slug Blue
Velocity: 1500fps
Energy: 399ftlbs
Test Barrel Length: 4.0 Inches
20 rounds per box.

American Made. 
American Owned.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Non fancy Lead, Semi-Wad Cutter, Hollow Points (LSWCHP) in my .40, 9mm and 38’s. Cheap to load and guaranteed to do the job. 

If I was buying any self defense rounds, it would be the Gold Dots.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

JoeyWelch said:


> What does the plastic do?


It sells bullets.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

delta dooler said:


> It sells bullets.


Thats what I love about this place.
I Always get a honest answer.
Thanks


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

9mm Ranger SXT 147Gr, good luck finding them, and for .357 it's Speer Gold dots for short barrel, 135Gr


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Speer Gold Dot 124gr +P 9mm
Winchester Silvertip 64gr .223
TulAmmo 124gr 8m3 7.62x39
Fiocchi Exacta #4 buck 27 pellet 12g


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Carry some kind of self defense round or JHP. Practice with FMJ. Just make sure you do shoot some with the ammo you carry as well.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

JoeyWelch said:


> View attachment 1094749
> 
> 
> 
> I think mine has a parachute in them.


You keep sitting like that you're gonna pass out and blow your pecker off


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I got a bit of everything in my .40. Gold dots, Winchester, or a Hornady. Range ammo is whatever I have found. All my carry ammo is the same grain and shoots relatively the same. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

kmerr80 said:


> You keep sitting like that you're gonna pass out and blow your pecker off


Man it’s rough trying to hold a ipad and take pictures


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

I load my own so I don't have brand loyalty, I prefer the Hornady XTP bullets for anything I carry or have reserved for real life scenarios
.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

KPTN said:


> I load my own so *I don't have brand loyalty, I prefer the Hornady XTP bullets* for anything I carry or have reserved for real life scenarios
> .


LMAO!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

KPTN said:


> I load my own. I prefer the Hornady XTP bullets for anything I carry or have reserved for real life scenarios.


Same here. For self defense, I load 115 gr XTPs for my 9s. The wife carries those RIPs in her .380. They are bad to the bone. On targets we shoot Berry's FMJs in various weights and loads, mostly because I bought a bunch of them before the crunch. I load small rifle primers in a lot of target loads, again because I bought what I thought was way too many a few years back. I wouldn't use rifle primers for self defense in a pistol because once in a while I'll get a light strike with no bang.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Federal HST for carry. .40s&w 180gr for mine, 9mm 147gr for my wife.
Have various other weights and calibers of HST, gold dots, ranger T-series talons, etc as well as a few thousand bulk HST bullets for handloading. Range ammo is primarily just handloads and a mix of Speer lawman and blazer brass.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Ammo I carry is Federal HST or Speer Gold Dots. The thing with pistols is they don't move fast enough to make a big temporary and permeant wound cavity by velocity alone (generally you need at least 2200 fps+ to do this). Prime example to demonstrate this, shoot a .224 (5.56/.223) 55 grain FMJ at ballistics gel going 2,200 fps and watch the wound cavity you get. Now shoot a 115 grain .355 (9mm) going 1250 fps and watch the non existent wound cavity you get. Just a straight pencil through. So with pistol bullets I prefer something that will stay together (barrier) but still have the ability to expand 1 times it ordinary diameter when hitting soft tissue. Reason I pick Speer Gold Dot or Federal HST is because;
1.) They do meet the 1 time is original diameter
2.) They have a good track record since that is mainly what law enforcement has carried for years. I can't think of another pistol bullet (besides the Rangers) that has a track record, like these, to want to bet my life on.

With range ammo I just shoot whatever FMJ I can buy. Leave my RDS for what my defensive ammo is unless I ammo going to a course where I need to zero my RDS for my range ammo.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

jwilson1978 said:


> R.I.P I don't really have these they just look cool .Always wanted to find some of the bullets and see at what speed they start coming apart.
> View attachment 1094748


Probably one of the worst defensive rounds to carry. Cool and functional don't always go together.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> Probably one of the worst defensive rounds to carry. Cool and functional don't always go together.


I didn't want them for defense. I wanted just the bullets to see how fast I could drive them before they failed. Then take them armadillo hunting. lol


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

9mm FMJ drilled dead center. Fill hole with mercury till 1 mm from top.
Seal with wax. Repeat.
Blows out lungs and if they survive that, mercury will get em.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

JoeyWelch said:


> What do you carry on the daily?
> 
> I usually shoot the $15 a box CCI in 9mm but keep a magazine for carrying with the federal expanding defense ammo.
> 
> ...


Shoot man, I carry armor piercing bullets, the Block Stoppers. Just in case I have to shoot a Hard Head and maybe need to stop his truck. 
Other than that, I carry FMJ when carrying, and hydra-shock for home defense.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

If you just wanna make sure a person doesn't make it, load up with glacier rounds. They were once dubbed "surgeons' nightmare". They're like a Hot rat-shot round. Loaded with #12 shot. The theory is, the pellets (#12's) bounce around inside the body and severe arteries to the point that a surgeon couldn't sew up the arteries fast enough before you bled out. Didn't matter where you got hit, the pellets bounced around the entire body, so I was informed. 
They had a 100% fatality rate at one time, but I think a couple of people have survived it.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Statistically a self defense scenario is going to happen at close range and will be over in just a few seconds. I can’t understand conceal carrying fmj’s when there so many good self defense options. I want something that’s going to immediately expend all that energy, not punch through and possibly be a problem for someone behind your target.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

But very useful if you have multiple bad guys. Get 'em all with 1 shot. 😁


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> Probably one of the worst defensive rounds to carry.


If you believe that, watch this.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That’s nasty!!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Indeed. All the king's horses and all the king's men, couldn't put that intruder back together again.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The sights are more important than the ammo.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

MrFish said:


> The sights are more important than the ammo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1094843


Not at some of our ages. Volume is more important since I can't see the sights and the aim for the shithead without putting my bifocals on first. Hence the scatter gun at home. And someone said recently all you need is a double barrel shot gun......


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Catchemall said:


> If you believe that, watch this.


I’d like to see the same test through denim, through a couple layers of cotton, through leather and see how it does


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

DLo said:


> I’d like to see the same test through denim, through a couple layers of cotton, through leather and see how it does


There's videos of shooting through layers of denim into ballistic gel and others shooting everything from melons to meat, drywall to plywood


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

DLo said:


> I’d like to see the same test through denim, through a couple layers of cotton, through leather and see how it does


Easy, that's Paul Harrell's Forte.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

UNPOPULAR OPINION 

Most of the world's military have been stacking bodies with FMJ and ball ammo for 100 years.

Good Shot placement of 3 rounds 124gr Nato 9mm will make you just as dead as good shot placement of 3 hollow point 9mm.



Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> UNPOPULAR OPINION
> 
> Most of the world's military have been stacking bodies with FMJ and ball ammo for 100 years.
> 
> ...


You just went full boomer.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> UNPOPULAR OPINION
> 
> Most of the world's military have been stacking bodies with FMJ and ball ammo for 100 years.
> 
> ...


That’s because anything else was banned by the Genova Convention because it makes it harder to patch someone up when shot.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

DLo said:


> That’s because anything else was banned by the Genova Convention because it makes it harder to patch someone up when shot.
> [/QUOTE There it is! I have not shot anyone and don't ever want to have to. But I have shot enough vermin and vermin soft round stuff on game along side of harder hunting/penetrating rounds to know nothing is living long through a bullet that turns to dust upon impact and it absorbs every bit of the energy. Game may not drop and you may not find it but it's dead no matter how good it's hit. I understand both sides hunting you want a pass threw for tracking. Then war you just need to embolize as many as you can. Get shot with a Fmj vs something like a Varmint Grande, V-max, Sierra TNT, something that frags Etc that turns into all kinds of effed up shit spraying everywhere along the way of hitting brush will turn your face/body into hamburger meat. just getting nicked it's terrible. My mind say's the ultimate war bullet would be a steel cored soft thin skinned jacked bullet. Self defense hand gun bullets should be ultra soft so you don't drive trough who your defending yourself against and if there armored up at least a soft bullets will splatter and might get in there some where But that's not gonna happen much in the real world. If your worried about fighting a someone in body armor have a descent size rifle with a copper Bullets in it barn's / burger etc. If it don't penetrant witch it will if they can wear and tote it the impact center mass will shut that shit down. . .


----------



## Landfall (11 mo ago)

Lots of posts here. For what it's worth, here is the deal from a guy who has studied this and read a lot about it.

Never FMJs for personal defense. Lack of effectiveness, small wound channel, over-penetration and easy to shoot through and injure others. 

Get a good quality hollow point (JHP) from a reputable manufacturer. Some like bonded bullets where the core is bonded to the jacket. More expensive, but you can't argue a bullet staying together and mushrooming to 1.5X the caliber is not going to do the job. Non-bonded is just fine. I carry both. Get a mid-weight bullet meaning 124 grain for 9mm, 165 grain for .40 cal. and 200 grain for .45 or thereabouts. Put at least a magazine or two of them through your carry gun. Most guns shoot all ammo just fine, but a few are picky. My Springfield XDS does not like the Hornady Critical Duty for example but shoots everything else just fine. Here are my recommendations for any caliber not necessarily in order:

Federal HST or Federal Punch
Speer Gold Dot
Hornady Critical Defense or Critical Duty (the ones with the red plug in the HP) or good ole XTPs
Remington Golden Saber 
Winchester USA Ready (I think this used to be called Defender or PDX)

I personally carry Speer Gold Dot 124s or 115s in my 9mm and Federal HST or Remington Golden Saber 165s in my .40 cal and Remington Golden Saber +P 125s in my .38.

I am confident shooting them and am confident in how they will perform if I need them to save my life or the lives of others.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Catchemall said:


> If you believe that, watch this.


Now shoot that through bone, tissue, skin, etc.... When I did it, the petals did not penetrate through the small pork ribs, and in meat/tissue they penetrated maybe 2". The only thing that penetrated at a depth enough to hit vital organs was the base.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

John B. said:


> UNPOPULAR OPINION
> 
> Most of the world's military have been stacking bodies with FMJ and ball ammo for 100 years.
> 
> ...


Thing about that is being able to stop the threat. I don't care if it dies or not, I just want them to stop and not cause harm to me or anyone else. Thing about FMJ from a pistol is they will kill but it will take a while. I could get you in contact with one dude that has killed more than his fair share of bad dudes overseas, from using FMJs to SMKs, at ranges point blank to out past 500 yards. He won't use FMJs in a pistol unless that is his last resort. I remember him telling me a story that they had to switch training from shooting center mass, to shooting the pelvis region, to actually stop the threat from advancing. Center mass wasn't doing anything, even with FMJs impacting at point blank range from a 5.56. Which does a lot more damage than a pistol FMJ.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

147 grain or 124 grain +p?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

+P


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

That 124gr +p is money, a buddy and I did some testing through lots of different materials and that particular round was the most consistent opener.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

124 +P it is


----------

